# Professional review of Le Creuset SS Tri Ply cookware



## sherie (Nov 9, 2009)

I LOVE to cook, and cook for others (outside of my day job). I cook so much that I now feel I need cookware that can take me to the next level. 

I watch Cook's Illustrated equipement reviews regarding suggested "best values for preformance" ratings all the time. I am working my way through the list of things that have already made a huge difference in the outcome of my preparation. One of which was a 7.5 quart Le Creuset Enamaled Iron Dutch oven. Which lead to a purchase of another, another and another( all on sale or seconds). 

I went to the LeCreuset Outlet in SC. They had a special on their cookware SS tri ply 8 piece set for 298.00. I bought it, and.....the 4 quart saucepan/lid, the 12 " SS fry pan. In the set were a 2 qt,3qt saucepan, 8 qt dutch oven and 10" SS fry pain, 8" teflon fry pan. (the 4 qt was 122.00, the 12" Fry pan was 112.00 on sale)
(I also stopped at the Sabitier Knife outlet and bought a good clever and Chef's knife  

I have searched the web to find someone professional who will review and rate this equipement. I can't find any professional reviews of the equipement I just bought. 
It is fairly heavy, beautiful in appearance, but I haven't really put it to the test yet. 

Can anyone give me any information regarding a professional/chef assiciated review of this cookware. I am praying I didn't buy impulsively. It was made in China, but again has all the "All Clad" criteria as far as I can see. 

Please let me know if it has been reviewed and how it compares with All Clad???? 
Thank you,
Sherie:look:


----------



## pazzo (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm very confused by your poll options.

I have not heard good things about Le Creuset SS cookware on these forums and elsewhere. However, considering the price you got it for, whatever problems it has might be moot. I'm sorry I can't say specific things, I just have that general idea from the comments I've read.

Saying you got a Sabatier knife is very vague since there are so many different brands out there that claim the Sabatier name. Which brand did you pick up?


----------



## missyjean (Nov 5, 2009)

When I do research before I purchase anything, I always check-out the reviews on Amazon which have always proven to be valuable to me.

Here is the link for the cookware. Unfortunately only 1 person posted a review. I hope this helps:

Amazon.com: Customer Reviews: Le Creuset 3-Ply Stainless-Steel 8-Piece Cookware Set


----------



## sherie (Nov 9, 2009)

Sorry about the poll, I am new to that sort of thing, but I thought it might provoke a response from someone who doesn't want to post a reply. If you saw and felt this cookware, you would be hard pressed to say it wasn't high quality in feel, weight , appearance and description. I am hoping it is "just so new" that nobody has reviewed yet.


----------



## sherie (Nov 9, 2009)

My Sabatier knife is an authentic "K Sabatier made in Thiers Framce" using the K Sabatier name with the family of Bonnet Sabatier since 1934. It is stamped/etched with the reading K Sabatier, "high carbon" stainless steel 100% forged France-Theirs By Sabatier Aine and Perrier since 1834." It was manufactured in France as above, has a lifetime guar. it is full tange, fully forged. 8 inch chefs knife It's wonderful!


----------



## pazzo (Sep 10, 2009)

Okay, good. From what I know, K-Sab is one of the good brands of Sabatier's out there. There are only a couple good ones, yet there are many crappy versions abound.


----------



## blackjack (Nov 24, 2009)

I have bought a Le Creuset SS 3.2 Qt shallow and 5.0 Qt Mediterrenean casseroles. I have used Le Creuset enamel iron cookware since 1975. I bought these 2 LC SS pieces to try them as LC equivalent pieces in enamel iron are heavier and needed something lighter. Le Creuset SS cookware is made in Thailand. I am extremely pleased with LC SS performace so far and I will buy a couple of more pieces. The quality is excellent and right now, LC outlets are having a 25 % discount until end of December, 2009.


----------

